# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  کسی فایل پاسخ تشریحی آزمون گاج تجربی۱۲ دیروز رو داره؟

## _Aramesh_

سلام دوستان
کسی فایل پاسخ تشریحی آزمون گاج تجربی۱۲ دیروز رو داره؟
من صفحه شخصی خودم که میرم نمیدونم چرا برام نمیاره تو کانالها هم پیدا نکردم اگه دارید ممنون میشم از لطف تون برام بفرستید 
خواستید آیدی تلگرام میدم.ممنون

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط it.roze


سلام دوستان
کسی فایل پاسخ تشریحی آزمون گاج تجربی۱۲ دیروز رو داره؟
من صفحه شخصی خودم که میرم نمیدونم چرا برام نمیاره تو کانالها هم پیدا نکردم اگه دارید ممنون میشم از لطف تون برام بفرستید 
خواستید آیدی تلگرام میدم.ممنون



خواستم برا بفرستمش سرعت ضعيفه...شرمنده
*

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> 
> خواستم برا بفرستمش سرعت ضعيفه...شرمنده
> *


نه چه حرفیه دشمنت شرمنده
اتفاقا من همین قسمت پاسخ تشریحی روکه میزنم نمیدونم چرا ارور میده از صبح اینجوریه
امیدوارم درست بشه .مرسی

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط it.roze


نه چه حرفیه دشمنت شرمنده
اتفاقا من همین قسمت پاسخ تشریحی روکه میزنم نمیدونم چرا ارور میده از صبح اینجوریه
امیدوارم درست بشه .مرسی


موفق شدممممم
بفرمابدو تحليل کنموفق باشي

https://s16.picofile.com/file/8418120050/17_3_.pdf.html*

----------


## Mohamad_R

کانال گزینه درست میزاره

----------


## _Aramesh_

> *
> 
> موفق شدممممم
> بفرمابدو تحليل کنموفق باشي
> 
> https://s16.picofile.com/file/8418120050/17_3_.pdf.html*



*واااای یه دنیا ممنون رضوان جان* :Y (576): *
خیر ببینی دیگه نیاز نیست از اینجا بکشم برم تا موسسه* :Y (694):

----------


## _Aramesh_

> کانال گزینه درست میزاره


*واقعا؟کانال خود گاج؟!*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *واقعا؟کانال خود گاج؟!*



نمیدونم مال گاجه یا نه ولی میزاره

----------

